# ESAB smashweld 180



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi folks, My little welder needs your help. It's wire feed rollers has worn to the point they can't pull the wire through. Can you help up us find a parts house that possible carries parts for this welder.
Thanks
Billy J.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

http://graysonline.co.nz/sale.asp?SALE_ID=7214 Is a site I found in Austrailia, its in google 60 plus time but all in foreign languages.

Can the rollers be inverted to gain a new wear surface? Another option is to weld or braze the wear area and remachine.


----------



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

moopups said:


> http://graysonline.co.nz/sale.asp?SALE_ID=7214 Is a site I found in Austrailia, its in google 60 plus time but all in foreign languages.
> 
> Can the rollers be inverted to gain a new wear surface? Another option is to weld or braze the wear area and remachine.


Moopups, don't know if the rollers can be inverted or not, maybe. If you go to:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/welding_group/ I've posted pics of the 180 rollers.(don't know how to post pics here) Note how the top roller is mounted. It appears it would be diffcult to remove, the bottom roller, no problem to remove.

As far as weld or braze the wear area and remachine, I would be concerned about the cost involved, an idea anyway maybe worth looking into.

Thanks for the info
Billy


----------



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

comfortablynumb said:


> buy 99 dollar stick welder and your problems will be solved.


I already have one. If you are a welder, you know how nice is to have a mig to tack things up before you weld them togather, not only that it's faster. I love tools that make things easier. I don't make a living welding anymore, but I'm getting ready to build a landschape trailer and it would be great to have the little mig working properly.

Have great day, and thank you folks for the input.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.esabna.com/catalog.cfm?c...esabna.com/catalog.cfm&category_desc=Products

or 
http://www.esabna.com/
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ESAB Contact info:

Address Information: ESAB Cutting Systems
411 S. Ebenezer Rd.
Florence, SC 29501

Phone Information: Toll Free: (800) ESAB-123
Phone: 843-664-4405
Fax: 843-664-5609 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

farminghandyman said:


> http://www.esabna.com/catalog.cfm?c...esabna.com/catalog.cfm&category_desc=Products
> 
> or
> http://www.esabna.com/
> ...


Thanks farminghandyman, I called these folks and they no longer carry parts for the 180. FYI and anyone else that may own the older ESAB model a company in California took over that end of the business 800-770-0063. Now I'll wait till california wakes up and give them a call.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Not sure when your welder was build, but when I worked for Century Mfg in Minneapolis MN, we made the for about 5 yrs.

The company is now called Clore Automotive, located in KC, KS.

If you look at the back of the welder and there is a white tag with a nine digit number (XXX-XXX-XXX), then it was build by them

They sold the welding division about 2 yrs ago to Lincoln Electric.

Good luck


----------



## Magic9R (Apr 18, 2008)

Use a hobby style compressed air sand blasting gun to clean the concave surface of the drive roller, this will micro-roughen the surface & give it fresh grip. 
I did this on my Smashweld 180 a few years ago and have not had to repeat yet, 
Regards, 
Nick


----------

